# pcola pier 7/19



## kingling94 (Jul 5, 2012)

was there in the morning couple king caught rain came in and bonita were eatin anything from hexheads to dead cigs. rain left bite slowed til afternoon couple more king and bonita caught. giant schools of bonita were busting bait on the surface just out of casting range cool to see though. left around 3.


----------

